# oh no!!!!!!!!!!! urgent!



## PaTTrick (Jan 12, 2005)

I am logged in as PaTTrick but I am Tfast Tfurious, this needs to be sorted out! Am logging you out PaTTrick!


----------



## Tfast Tfurious (Jan 19, 2005)

back as Tfast Tfuriuos! it was like being in a different body!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Sounds like you just did a cache-refresh to get rid of Santa maybe?

Firm decision needed pronto.

Log out, reboot, sorted


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

See http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=36581

Earlier Jampott was signed in as me...if I am ever signed in as Jampott watch out for the destruction.....woooohaaaahaaaa

:twisted:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

balls and crap, this aint good. Thought this had been fixed. BACK TO THE FECKING DRAWING BOARD!!!

Can you tell me what browsers you are using, which version and OS please.

Jae


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

IE6
XP SP2

Never been logged in as anyone else (yet)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

IE6, XP.

Was logged in as someone else last night.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I know I am in the minority...

Mac OSX 10.3.7 (7S215) Darwin 7.7.0

Safari 1.2.4 (v125.12)

Same problem with Firefox Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X Mach-O; rv:1.7.3) Gecko/20041001 Firefox/0.10.1

Is it time for something like vbulletin? PM or email, I have experience of phpBB reaching it's capacity/performance limits.

Best

Omen


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae said:


> Can you tell me what browsers you are using, which version and OS please.


Jae

As I became Coupe Sport a while back my details are as follows, let me know if you want any other info.

Version	6.0.2900.2180
Build	62900.2180
Application Path	C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer
Language	English (United States)
Cipher Strength	128-bit
Content Advisor	Disabled
IEAK Install	No

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"

Norman


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Found myself logged in a few days back as omen666, using XP SP2 with both IE6 & Firefox.

Behaving itself at the moment though.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> balls and crap, this aint good. Thought this had been fixed. BACK TO THE FECKING DRAWING BOARD!!!
> 
> Can you tell me what browsers you are using, which version and OS please.
> 
> Jae


Jae, Don't believe this is anything do do with clients browsers, OS etc etc - this is happening to too many users for this to be a corrupted installation. Also it appears to have started after the fix for the Santy.A wornm was installed.

Is it worth looking at the logs to see if the site is still being attacked by the worm, and if not try removing the code? Also, from what I've heard, many automated attacks do a google for "Powered by phpBB". I know it's against the T&C for using the app, but it may be worth thinking about removing or changing that text at the bottom of every page :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Well I'm currently logged in as omen666.

But I'm really NormStrm - I think :?

And yes you can see the profile / IM's 

Norman


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I was logged as omen666 , just an idea is it something to do with omen666 ????
No offence omen666 :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

No offence taken :wink:

I think it is a symptom of the fact I don't log out of forum...ever. One of the benefits of being on a Mac :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

omen666 said:


> No offence taken :wink:
> 
> I think it is a symptom of the fact I don't log out of forum...ever. One of the benefits of being on a Mac :wink:


I never log out on my home laptop and have had lots of probs  in the last few days :?


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

omen666 said:


> No offence taken :wink:
> 
> I think it is a symptom of the fact I don't log out of forum...ever. One of the benefits of being on a Mac :wink:


I never log out as such and swap between my Mac laptop and a Desktop Linux system - I always get logged in as me..

John


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > No offence taken :wink:
> ...


Multi pcs - multi logins - never had the prob of being someone else. Hell - just imagine if I logged in as a Mac User - I'd never be able to log out...... :? What happens when you close the browser page?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I am now apparently cute - no I'm not, I'm Moley.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Phew, back as Moley.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Whooaaa. Just had a strange experience. Thought I was logged in, but found out I wasn't as I couldn't post. So tried logging in again. It didn't work. Tried several times and I couldn't get logged in. Then noticed that moley was in the list of people logged in - NO I WASN'T 

I guess someone else may have taken me over, so to speak, like all the examples above.

Spookey.

Moley


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

touching wood, and using different PCs, not at the same time, but both with 'always logged on' set, so far I have only been me.

Which is probably just as well, cos I have enough trouble with that, ;et alone having to be someone else too... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This is God talking


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Using Mozilla Firefox on Win XP SP2, I haven't logged on as another but others have logged in as me.


----------

